# Shipping Back To Fasttech



## Snape of Vape (17/6/14)

Hi muggles,

So I have to send my Ohm meter back to fast tech in order for them to replace the unit. Has anyone here sent anything back to them? Anyone that ships items internationally often and can suggest the cheapest/best way to do this?


----------



## shabbar (17/6/14)

owl post ? 

Seriously .. buy a new one , should be cheaper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (17/6/14)

No they going to replace and refund, they even said post it with unregistered mail if needed, they don't seem to care...


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi muggles,
> 
> So I have to send my Ohm meter back to fast tech in order for them to replace the unit. Has anyone here sent anything back to them? Anyone that ships items internationally often and can suggest the cheapest/best way to do this?



Use our local Post Office's EMS service - very reasonable, max 2 weeks to Far-East and you get a tracking no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

no idea sorry dude, but if you do sent it via owlpost, don't expect the owl to come back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Sent an item to the UK recently - R183.00

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (17/6/14)

Thanks guys, I've sent them a message now with an estimate on shipping. 
I do believe however that they will just replace it and ship with the other item as shipping is quite expensive


----------



## Yash (17/6/14)

Hi,

I just sent back my Vamo V5 to Fasttech in Hong Kong. It came to around R112 via registered post.

They agreed to pay the shipping cost of up to 50% of the cost of the item I purchased. This pretty much covered my shipping costs.

The item is on it's way to Hong Kong and have been able to track it via the SA post office web site.

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

